# AHB Articles: 2011 Close-enough-to-get-to-Adelaide winter case swap



## Hatchy (27/3/11)

This is the discussion topic for article: 2011 Close-enough-to-get-to-Adelaide winter case swap

The 2nd & 9th of July look good to me, Westies are on Sunday the 3rd & have a bye the week after. If it's later in July then I'll go to the swap after the footy.


----------



## np1962 (27/3/11)

Someone got their second wind.


----------



## raven19 (27/3/11)

3am started the topic. The man is keener than mustard.


----------



## Nevalicious (27/3/11)

I'll be in the US when this is on, but I reckon I'll still make a batch to swap. I'll be away from the 20th June so I'll drop it off to someone elses house before hand so they can take it for me...


----------



## Nevalicious (27/3/11)

Infact, I have the approval to hold the swap AFTER this one (Sept/Oct) at mine. I was telling SWMBO about the great night we all had last night, and she is now spewing she didn't go!

So, lock that one in... I'll host the Spring Swap!

Nev


----------



## AussieJosh (27/3/11)

Yeah it would be good to have some more girls at future swaps. Maybe some of us could make some kegs of cider or somthing for them? Bring along your SWMBO'S!


----------



## legham (28/3/11)

AussieJosh said:


> Yeah it would be good to have some more girls at future swaps. Maybe some of us could make some kegs of cider or somthing for them? Bring along your SWMBO'S!




Sounds like a good idea. Ill try and convince my SWMBO! She loves the the fruit beer.


----------



## Hatchy (28/3/11)

Mrs Hatchy should be keen for this one. I'm pretty sure it will be during uni holidays. She may brew for it & swap as well. Cider is easy. I'm pretty sure I can organise some between now & then.


----------



## TonyC (28/3/11)

Hey Hatchy,
can you add me to the list, as for some reason i cant. ( HAVE YOU BLOCKED ME) put me down as a non attending swapper, and whos know, i might turn up.I am dropping that article over your fence tomorrow.

Regards Tony


----------



## ben_sa (28/3/11)

Swmbo currently has a strawberry pils kegged, ready to try tomoz, if all goes well, im sure she'd love another batch to swap 

Im just shattered shes using one of my taps, from the get go, it was bronco for her, perlicks for me... Doh!

As they say, happy wife, happy life...


----------



## MaltyHops (28/3/11)

TonyC said:


> Hey Hatchy,
> can you add me to the list, as for some reason i cant. ( HAVE YOU BLOCKED ME) put me down as a non attending swapper, and whos know, i might turn up.I am dropping that article over your fence tomorrow.
> 
> Regards Tony


Hi Tony,

I've added you as swapper #18

Tom.


----------



## TonyC (28/3/11)

Thanks Tom


----------



## Hatchy (28/3/11)

TonyC said:


> Hey Hatchy,
> can you add me to the list, as for some reason i cant. ( HAVE YOU BLOCKED ME) put me down as a non attending swapper, and whos know, i might turn up.I am dropping that article over your fence tomorrow.
> 
> Regards Tony



Cool, thanks heaps mate. There's a couple of bits of timber that will be very grateful. I'll be home about 4:30, I assume you'll have been & gone by then.

I'm yet to block anyone on here & you certainly wouldn't be on the list if I was going to start. Sorry again for that misunderstanding mate. Hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## TonyC (28/3/11)

Hatchy,
Alls cool, that was me trying to be humerous. I finish at 3.00, so i will be long gone. Looks like my swap beer is not good. Raven had a gusher.

Tony


----------



## MaltyHops (28/3/11)

TonyC said:


> Hatchy,
> Alls cool, that was me trying to be humerous. I finish at 3.00, so i will be long gone. Looks like my swap beer is not good. Raven had a gusher.
> 
> Tony


Do you want me to add a warning to the swap beers status list? Maybe be sure
to chill well beforehand?


----------



## TonyC (28/3/11)

MaltyHops said:


> Do you want me to add a warning to the swap beers status list? Maybe be sure
> to chill well beforehand?




Yes Tom that would be helpfull.


Tony


----------



## raven19 (19/4/11)

Subtle bump for this thread.

Hmmm... what to brew for this one. I might be looking at a big dark IIPA of sorts possibly...


----------



## Hatchy (19/4/11)

I was thinking along similar lines but may end up going with another batch of stout. I'm loving my stout at the moment.


----------



## jayse (19/4/11)

raven19 said:


> Subtle bump for this thread.
> 
> Hmmm... what to brew for this one. I might be looking at a big dark IIPA of sorts possibly...



I have a feeling at this years competions the speciality section is going to be loaded with black IPAs'.

I doubt I will swap but I'll have a keg of beer for the night


----------



## raven19 (19/4/11)

I have been known to totally change my mind on these things, depends how the brew schedule at home is looking too!


----------



## dj1984 (19/4/11)

When is this swap? Anyone thinking of a date?


----------



## Hatchy (19/4/11)

The 2nd or 9th July work for me.


----------



## Housecat (19/4/11)

Hatchy said:


> The 2nd or 9th July work for me.



those are good dates for me too

HC


----------



## np1962 (19/4/11)

I'm considering putting my hand up as host for this one, should be room and undercover.
What are peoples thoughts on heading up North again or would you guys rather hold this one South of the City
Cheers
Nige

P.S. Either of the dates suit me.


----------



## Hatchy (19/4/11)

I'm willing to travel if it means a decent undercover area.


----------



## raven19 (19/4/11)

Hatchy said:


> I'm willing to travel if it means a decent undercover area.



Yeah I think it is wise in the middle of winter to have somewhere with adequate cover, not that it ever rains in SA.


----------



## AussieJosh (19/4/11)

Im good for your place Nige!
Does the 2nd and 9th work for everyone? What other dates are good for people?


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/4/11)

2nd and 9th are both good for me. As long as it's not the 30th, I'm going away that weekend.


----------



## Kieren (19/4/11)

One or the other date is good for me, not sure which one, in between jobs/rosters.


----------



## raven19 (19/4/11)

Those dates are both ok for me at this stage.


----------



## dj1984 (19/4/11)

i wont know till the roster comes out but the sooner i know i can request it off.


----------



## Nevalicious (19/4/11)

Noice, Nige lives around the corner from me, another close-to-home swap, alas I wont be making it. Still swapping but!!


----------



## Amin (19/4/11)

Have swap beer; will travel.


----------



## MaltyHops (19/4/11)

Well, I'm going for a trippel :lol: and attempt a Leffe Radieuse clone for the swap.

T.


----------



## MitchyP (19/4/11)

Damn, I just moved from Hillbank to Ceduna :angry: 

Any chance of an interloper from the West Coast getting a gig and meet some fellow brewers if I'm down around those dates? Will only be able to bring an underaged K&K by then tho.


----------



## np1962 (20/4/11)

MitchyP said:


> Damn, I just moved from Hillbank to Ceduna :angry:
> 
> Any chance of an interloper from the West Coast getting a gig and meet some fellow brewers if I'm down around those dates? Will only be able to bring an underaged K&K by then tho.


As the title says, "Close enough to get to Adelaide"
Hope to see you MitchyP.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Housecat (25/4/11)

Hey guys,

I've had to take myself off the list as I have

a.) Run out of beer    
b.) Gonna be out of town til the week before the swap
c.) No time to bottle what I am producing and,
d.) Doin fast K&Ks so, probably not boasting material!

I will make the time to come and have a chin wag and bring a couple of bottles of my first AG for tasting and boasting!

HC


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (27/4/11)

Looks like i'm on the list. woot!! 

I don't reckon i'll be able to attend the swap (because i am a slack bastard) but will be able to swap no worries. Hopefully awesome "i love steve jobs" fury can take my beers over this time. 

I'm not sure what i'll swap this time. thinking about swapping the Stammtisch beer maybe.


----------



## A3k (27/4/11)

Looks like i snuck into the list just in time. i really should get the net at home.

now i've gotta work out what to make.


----------



## Malted (27/4/11)

A3k said:


> Looks like i snuck into the list just in time. i really should get the net at home.
> 
> now i've gotta work out what to make.




Yes quite sneaky indeed... convention may have dictated that one might put oneself on the backup list until convenors of the thread moved the swap list around. Or on the flip side, you snooze you lose. I am happy with the latter.
Does *DJ1984* want to move up to swapper #25?


----------



## A3k (27/4/11)

Yeah, fair call Malted, didn't know the convention. I looked at the backups and assumed they put them selves there as they didn't know if they could make it or something.

I've put myself on the backup list. I'll make a swap beer just incase. will rock up either way.


----------



## Malted (27/4/11)

A3k said:


> Yeah, fair call Malted, didn't know the convention. I looked at the backups and assumed they put them selves there as they didn't know if they could make it or something.
> I've put myself on the backup list. I'll make a swap beer just incase. will rock up either way.



I don't know the convention either, I could have it all wrong. 
I just didn't want to put myself up on the swap list ahead of DJ1984 since I am after him on the backup list.


----------



## np1962 (27/4/11)

Ok. Conveners of the swap? What are they?  
I'll take the initiative and add DJ and Malted to the list of swappers at 17 and 25 and move A3k into the 1 slot on the backup list.
DJ, let us know if this is good with you.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## ben_sa (18/5/11)

What time are we thinking of kicking this off? I was just informed that evening i am required at swmbo's birthday dinner... >:-( 

im still coming and swapping...


----------



## gunna (18/5/11)

Sadly Ive had a problem with my swap beer..so I will take myself off the list

Hopefully next swap.

Cheers


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (18/5/11)

tee off is usually at mid day. unless nige has other plans.


----------



## ben_sa (18/5/11)

Excellent, my pass-out extends til about 4-5pm 

Another quickie: Is it ok if my beer is bottles, but not quite ready for consumption?? Obviously i can label bottling date etc etc....


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (18/5/11)

no worries at all.


----------



## np1962 (18/5/11)

gunna said:


> Sadly Ive had a problem with my swap beer..so I will take myself off the list
> 
> Hopefully next swap.
> 
> Cheers


7weeks to brew another  

Happy to kick off around noon. Cleared my schedule for the weekend :super: 

Nige


----------



## Nevalicious (18/5/11)

Yep, spewing I'm not gonna be here for this...

@ Gunna... 7 weeks mate. Get on it! Woot!

I'm off to Melbs tomorrow bright and early for a few days off. I'll be bottling tuesday!


----------



## raven19 (19/5/11)

Decisions, decisions!

Bock into the cube tonight, will pitch tomorrow for sure so that will be ready in a month. Schwartz ready to be kegged, do I swap one of these, or make something else?

These are good decisions to have to make.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (19/5/11)

bottled my swap beer tonight. needed to get it out of the way before moving house on the weekend. As an added bonus this swap somebody will be getting the little inside bit from my bottling wand. It decided to break when i was filling the first bottle, just as swmbo walked by, perfect timing! For some reason she wasn't impressed with me bottling beer instead of packing and she was even less impressed to see black oily rye beer pouring all over the place. Have i ever mentioned how much i love bottling. Well it wasn't all bad I swapped over to my backup bottling wand and got to use my cool new bottle capper. It's red and made in italy! any how fingers crossed this beer turns out ok.


----------



## Amin (19/5/11)

Planning a 10 minute Citra IPA


----------



## Hatchy (20/5/11)

I'm planning on bottling 2 batches this weekend as possible swap beers. Or I may get lazy & keg them.


----------



## Amin (20/5/11)

Hatchy said:


> I'm planning on bottling 2 batches this weekend as possible swap beers. Or I may get lazy & keg them.


I'd offer to come around and help but I it's a bit far by treadly from Freemantl, even if I took a couple roadies.


----------



## Hatchy (20/5/11)

Amin said:


> I'd offer to come around and help but I it's a bit far by treadly from Freemantl, even if I took a couple roadies.



Are you over there to help speedie bottle?


----------



## Effect (20/5/11)

Amin said:


> Planning a 10 minute Citra IPA




sweet! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Malted (26/5/11)

Thought I may as well throw my hat in the Stammtisch challenge for my swap beer and am brewing a Rye & Oatmeal Robust Porter (8 grains & 18% Rye) with Burton Ale yeast. Plan B will be another Rye Robust Porter (Bakers' dozen grains & 20% Rye) on the yeast cake of Plan A. Plan C is a Dunkleweizen but I think I want to keep it for myself. 

I have made the wort for Plan A Porter and the Plan C Dunkleweizen. Since they are both dark worts, I hope I have pitched the Burton yeast into the correct wort! There is an element of doubt...  

In a few weeks I guess I will revist why I hate bottling and went over to kegging!


----------



## Hatchy (26/5/11)

Damn! Stammtish beer. I'd forgotten about that. Need to get some choc rye & crystal rye I reckon.

I've bottled one possible swap beer & have another 2 in fermenters. Should be able to swap something decent.

Someone mentioned somewhere that we want some cider for the girls for this one. I have a keg of cider in the fridge. I'll put a tap on it to test a glass & assuming it's ok I'll leave it alone until the swap. I believe I'll be bringing Mrs Hatchy for this one.

Edit: yep, she's keen.


----------



## Malted (26/5/11)

Hatchy said:


> (1) Damn! Stammtish beer. I'd forgotten about that. Need to get some choc rye & crystal rye I reckon.
> (2) I believe I'll be bringing mrs Hatchy for this one.




(1) Nige only has Rye Malt and Caramel Rye. I found flaked rye in an organic/health food shop. He ordered choc rye but I don't think he got it.
BB only appears to have Rye Malt.
Brewmaker does not appear to have any rye.
Might have to get some posted? Craftbrewer has above + chocolate rye.

(2) Does she have narcolepsy too?


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/5/11)

Man, I need to get around to making my swap beer! I have my rye sammich beer in the fermenter now, waiting for it to finish before making the swap beer.


----------



## JestersDarts (26/5/11)

Kegging a stout tommorow, so my next beer will be the swap beer! now what to brew..

It'll be brewed in my NEW old ferment fridge! my current one packed it in half way through this brew. It is now ANOTHER insulated cupboard. I seem to be collecting these..


----------



## AussieJosh (8/6/11)

Just finished making my swap beer!

10 min Chinook IPA! Smelt amazing! :wub:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (8/6/11)

AussieJosh said:


> Just finished making my swap beer!
> 
> 10 min Chinook IPA! Smelt amazing! :wub:


Sounds good.... Chinook is the bomb!!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (8/6/11)

Guys i thought i'd put this out there. Seeing as thought the qld swap boys are into goats how about we get into ass?





or maybe i've had a couple of shandy's too many?


----------



## Hatchy (8/6/11)

Or you could find someone else to swap with?


----------



## MaltyHops (9/6/11)

Alas, I've got to postpone my Radieuse for the next swap as
Uni exams in a couple of weeks' time means I can't spare the
time to complete the brew and bottle.

T.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (9/6/11)

I think i may have been a bit tired last night. sorry guys. I'll cross ass off the list. 

Certainly don't envy you doing exams MH. Good luck with them.

My swap / stammicthchhsshh beer has carbed up. I tried one the other day. It has a thick oilyness to it. Seems promising so far i think.


----------



## Hatchy (9/6/11)

Did you get the one with the bottling valve?


----------



## Malted (9/6/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> I think i may have been a bit tired last night. sorry guys. I'll cross ass off the list.



Oh I don't know,I think everyone likes a bit of hot ass


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (9/6/11)

Hatchy said:


> Did you get the one with the bottling valve?


no cigar. still up for grabs for one lucky punter.


----------



## Frankyg (14/6/11)

Guys,


----------



## Frankyg (14/6/11)

Guys,
Due to a busy few weeks ahead and impending holiday, I have withdrawn from the swap. Apologies for any inconvenience. This opens a spot for someone who may have been unable to get their name on the initial list. Considering the fun we had at the last one I will be thinking of you all on the 9th....


----------



## Hatchy (14/6/11)

Mrs Hatchy is brewing a batch of Poita on Sunday which will just be ready in time, she may or may not be willing to swap. I'll ask her when she gets home.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (14/6/11)

Hatchy said:


> Mrs Hatchy is brewing a batch of Poita on Sunday which will just be ready in time, she may or may not be willing to swap. I'll ask her when she gets home.
> 
> View attachment 46373


swoit


----------



## AussieJosh (14/6/11)

Ok i gotta ask....as far as a drink goes what is a Poita....?


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/6/11)

I imagine it's annoying and not funny.


----------



## Nevalicious (15/6/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> I imagine it's annoying and not funny.



I disagree... I'm gonna say its a West End Draught clone...?? Right Hatchy??


On another note

Had one of my swap beers as a taster tonight after work. Still under carbed but nothing a month or so wont fix... Hopefully. Especially with this weather...
Atleast its not gushing or foul tasting or something... I'm dropping them off to Nige sometime this week. Enjoy yourselves! Yellow 2 on the cap, CPA rip off... If you dont like it, blame Butters as he was the assistant for the day :beerbang:


----------



## AussieJosh (15/6/11)

Enjoy your "trip" to Europe Nev!

Get to Amsterdam while you can enjoy it... http://news.yahoo.com/s/atlantic/20110527/...tourists38248_1
 Look for the (Sativa strain) its more happy! :lol: Indica strain is more sleepy.
Enjoy the beer aswell!


----------



## Hatchy (15/6/11)

AussieJosh said:


> Ok i gotta ask....as far as a drink goes what is a Poita....?



Once you hear my missus say porter you'll understand.


----------



## Malted (19/6/11)

Case swap Rye and Oats Robust Porter bottled today. 19/06/11.
Probably be too green for the Stammtisch but we'll see.

Edit: Robust Rye Porter #2- "Bakers' Dozen" still in secondary


----------



## AussieJosh (19/6/11)

I just finished the tedious task of cleaning bottles and bottling My swap beer.
Now just under three weeks untill the fun part begins!


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/6/11)

Just kegged my swap beer. I'm quite happy with this one, using perle as a flavouring addition made it into something a little different to what I normally make.


----------



## Hatchy (22/6/11)

I opened one of my tasters of my swap beer tonight, it's not as overcarbed as I thought it was once I poured it carefully & pretty tasty if I do say so myself.





Why can't I turn my photos around when I post them here?

I've got a batch of cider in the fermenter that is ready to keg so I can bring that along. I'm not sure what beer I'll bring, almost certainly stout. I have batch 4 for the year on tap at the moment, have batch 5 in a fermenter & I'll be brewing batch 6 on Sunday. I'm also brewing a 10 min IPA Sunday which may just make it into a keg for the swap. That may be a bit optimistic though.


----------



## AussieJosh (22/6/11)

Looks really good Hatchy! Im very much looking forward to the case swap! I just need a good reason to get the day off work!
I am going to have a keged AG Pils for the day to share, but not sure if im happy with it atm, the only other thing i have keged is a kit sparkling with Coopers recultured yeast. Might bring both? Also got a 10 min Chinhook AG IPA to swap.
Nat will again be at the case swap and will love to drink your keg of cider with your misses Hatchy!
Im excited Big Kev Style!!!


----------



## dj1984 (3/7/11)

ok ive had a major whoopsie!!!! and lost about half my swap beers due to a faulty box and my dumbness so unless we have some major pullouts or my other beer is finished in time im going to have to pull out.  

I should still be attending but not untill later when i finish work.


----------



## drsmurto (3/7/11)

Bottled my centennial American Rye Brown Porter.

Am happy with my contribution if i do say so myself.

Kegged the Stammtisch Rye Robust Porter and will bottle off a few for the comp and tasters.

Also kegged a roggenbier to bring along.

Will also be bringing along a keg of my 100th AG - a rye dunkelweizenbock.

Mmmmm, rye beers. 

Racked the Imperial Rye Landlord for the insanely over the top swap and it is suitably over the top. Will bottle it between now and then.

Only seems fair i should bring along a loaf or 2 of rye sourdough to go with my rye beers :icon_drool2: 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## AussieJosh (3/7/11)

All sounds very tasty Dr :icon_drool2: 

I opend and tasted my swap beer tonight. 10 min chinook IPA, Been in the bottle two weeks, very tasty and keeps a head untill the last sip! :icon_cheers: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## raven19 (3/7/11)

I think you might have a rye problem mate... :icon_cheers:


----------



## ben_sa (3/7/11)

Nice glass there Josh


----------



## AussieJosh (3/7/11)

ben_sa said:


> Nice glass there Josh




The Glass...?

You might have to ask Natalie about that?

My handbag is not big enough...................


----------



## Hatchy (4/7/11)

Are we kicking off around midday?

How many entries & judges do we have for the stammtisch challenge? I'll have Kieren's 2 entries with me.

I'm really looking forward to a weekend with no footy.


----------



## raven19 (4/7/11)

Noon seems to be typical for the start time for sure. But its up to the host to confirm!

Stammtisch challenge - mid afternoon judging seemed to work well last time. I am keen to judge this one too!


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/7/11)

Yeah, I usually turn up a bit after noon. I'm in two minds about entering my stammtisch beer, it's a bit high on the IBUs for style (it's a brown porter) so I'm not sure if I'll bring it. I'm sure to bring a keg of something though.

Looking forward to swap night!


----------



## drsmurto (4/7/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> Yeah, I usually turn up a bit after noon. I'm in two minds about entering my stammtisch beer, it's a bit high on the IBUs for style (it's a brown porter) so I'm not sure if I'll bring it. I'm sure to bring a keg of something though.
> 
> Looking forward to swap night!




Stammtisch comp is for a robust porter........


----------



## np1962 (4/7/11)

Hatchy said:


> Are we kicking off around midday?
> 
> How many entries & judges do we have for the stammtisch challenge? I'll have Kieren's 2 entries with me.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to a weekend with no footy.


Noon is all good by me.
Wonder what the missus will think when she gets home around 5 and there is a crowd of 'boring old piss heads' here.
She'll be right if your cider is sweetish though.
I'm keen to help judge the challenge as I haven't brewed anything for it.
Trying to work out how I can get Fox Sports out the back to watch the SupeRugby Final at 7.00pm.  
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Effect (4/7/11)

I'm out of the main swap...still in the over the top swap though. I have made an attempt at the stammtisch, however, it is still in the fermenter and I have no time to bottle and couldn't be stuffed kegging it just so it is carbed up for saturday. I have Kieren's stammtisch on tap at the moment, I could just dry hop a little bit of it and say it was mine... ^_^ 

Also, the school holidays starts on the day of the swap as well, which means I won't be attending. School holidays is a very busy time for the carpet cleaning, vinyl polishing and window cleaning business men. Depending on how long the jobs take me I may make an appearance...but don't hold your breath (or save your version of 10 min IPA for me to try )

Enjoy the day lads.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Goofinder (4/7/11)

I'm up for judging the stammtisch challenge. I'll probably bring a keg of a Vienna-ish lager along and be there from 12ish but I will have to leave early.


----------



## AussieJosh (4/7/11)

Goofinder was it you that brought the baklava to the last swap? I still have the container. I could bring it along to the swap.


----------



## Malted (4/7/11)

It would appear that we are down to 19 swappers atm


----------



## np1962 (4/7/11)

For those that don't have it
My Address Can Be Found Here

19 Swappers? Does that mean I can drink a few more bottles of Nev's contribution? :icon_drunk: 

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Malted (4/7/11)

NigeP62 said:


> 19 Swappers? Does that mean I can drink a few more bottles of Nev's contribution?



Maybe a few could have fallen over and broken? I could help with that h34r:


----------



## raven19 (4/7/11)

19 means fewer longnecks I have to wash! :icon_cheers:


----------



## AussieJosh (4/7/11)

So how many swap beers should i be bringing? if there are 19 swapers do i bring 20 beers? The host gets 2 of each right?


----------



## Nevalicious (5/7/11)

NigeP62 said:


> 19 Swappers? Does that mean I can drink a few more bottles of Nev's contribution? :icon_drunk:



Really... <_<


----------



## Hatchy (5/7/11)

AussieJosh said:


> So how many swap beers should i be bringing? if there are 19 swapers do i bring 20 beers? The host gets 2 of each right?



Sounds about right I reckon. I may take an extra for tasting on the day.


----------



## Goofinder (5/7/11)

AussieJosh said:


> Goofinder was it you that brought the baklava to the last swap? I still have the container. I could bring it along to the swap.


Yep, that would be good if you can bring it to the swap. I will be in less trouble for forgetting about it then.


----------



## np1962 (6/7/11)

If any of you guys want to sit down on the night it might pay to bring a chair. I have a few but not enough for everyone.
Nige


----------



## muckey (6/7/11)

NigeP62 said:


> If any of you guys want to sit down on the night it might pay to bring a chair. I have a few but not enough for everyone.
> Nige



butters wont need a chair though, he'll sit on the floor h34r:


----------



## Kieren (7/7/11)

Bottled my swap beer last weekend at Hatchy's. Dry hopped version of my Stammtisch entry. Should be good to sample after 1.8.11.


----------



## technoicon (7/7/11)

my beers will be bottled tomorrow. have not kept a track on the tread... is it cool if i crash on the floor or in my car? I figure i'll be to drunk to remember anyway! 

Also, I'm bring only about half a keg as i have not had time to brew for a while. after last swap i went to, there was so much beer that you only had a few of each anyway.. except for Smirto's lol

Cant wait to see you all there!


----------



## Hatchy (8/7/11)

I'm pretty sure there will be enough floor room (& beer) for everyone.

I'm thinking about bringing a 3rd keg due to a rumor that Smurto may be taking his hop rocket.


----------



## np1962 (8/7/11)

Floor space should be fine, sounds like beer will be in abundant supply.
Weather looks like it might fine up a bit. Brazier ready to go.
Now I just have to get my swap beer into bottles  
Nige


----------



## Andrew Coleman (8/7/11)

Howdy guys I've just been told about this swap but I don't have any beers to offer however I do have assorted home made Belgian Candy sugars to share that I promise are absolutely delish to use in a beer! I've got an IPA in the fermenter but its not ready to bottle yet unfortunately. Next swap I'll bring along some beers hopefully if I hear about it sooner, my bad...Btw what time does said event commence?!

Drew


----------



## raven19 (8/7/11)

Noon onwards, I can bring some belgian beers for your critique!

Malty Hops loves his belgians too and will be (edit: there!) I think :icon_cheers:


----------



## Andrew Coleman (8/7/11)

fantabulous sir look forward to it


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (8/7/11)

Hi Guys

Spewin I'm missing out on the swap day. have fun. Keep AF under control. 

Cheers


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/7/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Stammtisch comp is for a robust porter........



Aww shit, I thought it was for the general porter category. Oh well, I'll probably bring a keg of my extreme beer then.


----------



## Hinji (8/7/11)

Hi guys,
Sounds like your going to have a good day. I'd like to go to one of these but already have prior arrangements. I'll keep an ear out for the next swap and will be there with bells on. Would love to get some great brewing advice.
Cheers!
John


----------



## np1962 (9/7/11)

Nothing like a last minute bottling on swap morning to get the blood pumping :lol:


----------



## Kieren (9/7/11)

Have a good day guys and girls. Will be better than my day in Coober Pedy. Want to see photos, who is going to be the first to pass out?


----------



## technoicon (9/7/11)

Just bottled mine and am leaving now. See u guys in about 4 hours


----------



## ben_sa (9/7/11)

Ive decided that driving wont be such a good idea lol...

Shall see you gents around 1pm :-D


----------



## Malted (9/7/11)

Hatchy said:


> Sounds about right I reckon. I may take an extra for tasting on the day.




You'd bring 18 (+ 1 for the host). If you brought 19 (+1 for the host) you'd be giving yourself one of your own beers! There are 18 *other* swappers that want one of your beers. 19 swappers means you bring home 18 beers from other people.


----------



## Hatchy (9/7/11)

We're bringing 7 cases & 5 kegs. We don't want to run out of beer. Amin should be here in about 10 so we'll be up there soon after 12 I reckon.

Edit: 5 kegs is a bit silly, it seemed sensible enough until I typed it. We don't have a chance of fitting 150kg of grain in for the drive back.


----------



## Malted (9/7/11)

ben_sa said:


> Ive decided that driving wont be such a good idea lol...
> 
> Shall see you gents around 1pm :-D




Excellent that's the fighting spirit! Rock up drunk to your SWMBO's birthday thingy afterwards AND make her pick your drunk ass up. She'll love it!  
Yeah I have quite a few beers to tip down your throat, er I mean, sample!


----------



## ben_sa (9/7/11)

Malted said:


> Excellent that's the fighting spirit! Rock up drunk to your SWMBO's birthday thingy afterwards AND make her pick your drunk ass up. She'll love it!
> Yeah I have quite a few beers to tip down your throat, er I mean, sample!



Haha, Im thinking i might just leave the car there. Too effing hard to get someone to drive me there. She'll be right  

**** i hope so anyway


----------



## Nevalicious (10/7/11)

So... What's the wash up then?? How'd everyone go???


----------



## Hatchy (10/7/11)

I feel terrible. I've got a few photos on my camera that I'll put up later.


----------



## AussieJosh (10/7/11)

I feel good!  

It was a really good day/night! really good food, beer, people.

Thanks for being a awsome host Nige!


----------



## Hatchy (10/7/11)

I thought I took heaps of photos but this is about it apart from the photos of how packed Amin's car was for the drive up there. I'm glad I got the pond in the photo.





Edit to point out that I didn't pass out early again.


----------



## Amin (10/7/11)

No. 23 10 minute Citra IPA was bottled the morning of the swap so I'd give it at least two weeks before opening, I'll probably start drinking mine on the 9th of August.


----------



## np1962 (10/7/11)

Thanks for all of you who made this a top night, even if it was a little cold.
Holty and Malted, thanks for providing the comedy routine, and covering all my swap beers in duck weed.
Thanks all those who brought food , Josh and Nats meatballs, Mick's cheese etc... and maltyhops for being the chef and cleaning my BBQ.
Raven, the bacon sarnies this morning were pretty good.
If SAPOL is looking for a negotiator I believe Smurto is for hire.

#10 Dunkelweizen.
Bottled from a keg on morning of swap, ready to drink now and probably best fresh. Apologise for the undercarb.
Nige


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (10/7/11)

Beer #10 has entered the fridge.


----------



## Housecat (10/7/11)

I had a great time, thanks for all the beers and thanks for Raven for funkifying my taste buds with my first Sour mash beer.

I counted about 16 kegs




HC


----------



## raven19 (10/7/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Holty and Malted, thanks for providing the comedy routine, and covering all my swap beers in duck weed.
> ...
> Raven, the bacon sarnies this morning were pretty good.
> If SAPOL is looking for a negotiator I believe Smurto is for hire.



Gold, pure gold! My beers are covered in duck weed also. Mick almost fell into the pond, but used my beers as a crash landing site instead. No casualties though so all good.

Thanks again Nige for your hospitality. Sorry I could not stick around for breaky, had to get back home for a family lunch.

Raven's beer #19 - Schwartzbier - CPBF'd a few days ago. *Drink it now*! Probably low on the carb.


----------



## Hatchy (10/7/11)

Number 1 ANZ is slightly overcarbed but is good to go. I didn't overcarb as badly as last swap so I'm getting there. If anyone is planning on heading round for brewday on Wednesday then feel free. Anyone who doesn't know where I am, PM for the address.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: ANZ
Brewer: Hatchy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 51.51 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.30 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.0 EBC)Grain 100.00 % 
50.00 gm Riwaka [6.10 %] (60 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Riwaka [6.10 %] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
90.00 gm Riwaka [6.10 %] (10 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
45.00 gm Riwaka [6.10 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
90.00 gm Riwaka [6.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs Australian Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP009) Yeast-Ale 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 12.30 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 30.75 L of water at 73.8 C 67.0 C


----------



## raven19 (10/7/11)

Tasting Thread set up here:

Tasting Thread


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (10/7/11)

raven19 said:


> Raven's beer #19 - Schwartzbier - CPBF'd a few days ago. *Drink it now*! Probably low on the carb.



Ok then. Twisted my arm. Goes well with Taco's.


----------



## technoicon (11/7/11)

Well I had a excellent night! thanks guys. there are Scenes Missing. only just remembered that I called SWMBO up to see if I could drive back on wednesday to brew beer made from beer.

This is probably not going to happen! LOL

anyway, was a very good night. and if i cant remember parts of it, that is a good thing! lol

My beer was bottled on the day of the swap so give it at least a couple of weeks, I have a feeling that it might become over carbed, so be carful but i will let you know.

Cheers

AF


----------



## Malted (11/7/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Holty and Malted, thanks for providing the comedy routine, and covering all my swap beers in duck weed.



Oh sure it's easy to see in the photo with a flash illuminating it! Stands out likes dogs bollocks in the photo, to my beer goggled eyes it sure did not the other night.
I have taken Hatchy's picture and made a dramatic recreation of the event. 





Thanks all for a great night!


----------



## MaltyHops (11/7/11)

Malted said:


> Oh sure it's easy to see in the photo with a flash illuminating it! Stands out likes dogs bollocks in the photo,


 :huh: :lol:  ...... these emoticons aren't really adequate!!! Gold!


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/7/11)

I'm sure you all noticed me with the video camera a few times, well here's the video. I haven't included the stammtisch stuff, that'll be in a separate video.

 has the beginnings, where people are still somewhat sober and some mucking around with Smurto's hand pump.

 has the more drunken adventures, including the absurdly interesting 'make beer from beer' idea.


----------



## technoicon (11/7/11)

hahahahah.. that is great!


----------



## Malted (11/7/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm sure you all noticed me with the video camera a few times, well here's the video. I haven't included the stammtisch stuff, that'll be in a separate video.
> 
> has the beginnings, where people are still somewhat sober and some mucking around with Smurto's hand pump.
> 
> has the more drunken adventures, including the absurdly interesting 'make beer from beer' idea.





Whoah dood, if you want some rough masculinity and all that macho stuff, tatoo's etc, um well lets just say that doing reviews of 'power rangers' is not cutting the mustard, cheese maybe but not mustard. h34r:


----------



## Kieren (11/7/11)

Was there any talk of scheduling the next swap? Spring or xmas swap? Spring will be a busy period with sabsosa comp and nationals in Adelaide?


----------



## Malted (11/7/11)

Kieren said:


> Was there any talk of scheduling the next swap? Spring or xmas swap? Spring will be a busy period with sabsosa comp and nationals in Adelaide?




Probably beer made from beer might have been as far as it got...


----------



## np1962 (11/7/11)

Kieren, 
There was some talk about just having a gathering in the spring with the next swap being the Xmas Swap. You are right, SABSOSA, ANAWBS and ANHC all in a short period September and October. 
Love to hear others thoughts on this. 
Nige


----------



## Tanga (11/7/11)

I'll certainly be up for a more casual get-together, without the pressure of having to organise swap beers, etc. Sounds good.


----------



## Hatchy (11/7/11)

I'm happy to bottle a couple of cartons to swap or just as happy not to if there's a lack of interest. If there's a swap then I'll aim to make my beer from beer (I thought that idea was meant to be kept offline until after we'd tried it).

We're not going ahead with that this week due to Smurto's work commitments but he's keen to see if it can be done & I'm keen to get rid of this beer somehow other than kegging or bottling it.

Malted, nice work fixing the photo.

P&C, nice work with the youtubeing. There's nothing too incriminating there.


----------



## AussieJosh (11/7/11)

I'm up for a spring swap or just a get together, as long as it's not mid Sep cause I will not be in AUS.


----------



## np1962 (11/7/11)

My thoughts are that it is already half way through July, three months is October. September is full up with SABSOSA and ANAWBS which I assume many that were there Saturday night will be involved in either as competitors or Judges/Stewards. There is also AFL grand final and for me Rugby World Cup. The nationals are in town October 21-22. 
December is usually out for Swap as there are so many work parties etc..
This leaves November as the only month left this year for a swap. Possibly 19th or 26th.
A southern host perhaps?
Time for a new thread? Maybe...
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (11/7/11)

november christmas swap sounds good to me.


----------



## JestersDarts (11/7/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm sure you all noticed me with the video camera a few times, well here's the video. I haven't included the stammtisch stuff, that'll be in a separate video.
> 
> has the beginnings, where people are still somewhat sober and some mucking around with Smurto's hand pump.
> 
> has the more drunken adventures, including the absurdly interesting 'make beer from beer' idea.




aaaargh I can hear myself talking about darts to Ben in the background of the hand pump set up! what a dork!

It sucks I had to run out early, and I missed on saying G'Day to everyone - I picked up my swap case today from Nige's - i'm looking forward to tucking in.

My swap beer is my first attempt at a sweet stout - its only been in the bottle for a few weeks, and its been REAL cold here in Renmark, so i'm hoping the carb level is acceptable.

Who ended up with the stickers?! I'd just had them made up, sorry there was only 4 or so , that's all I had in the car.. I hope they went to good homes/esky's!

Cheers lads - hope to attend the next one in full.

-Jack


----------



## Hatchy (11/7/11)

One of those stickers is on the back of my car.

I'm happy with a November swap (or a swap at any other time). Nev had volunteered to host the spring swap. Does anyone care about heading up north again? Does anyone down south want to host?


----------



## Tanga (11/7/11)

How far out north/where? My ability to make a swap depends on public transport. I'd offer but I don't think a one bedroom flat would work =). Kitchen = giant kegerator? No worries though, I'll meet more folks soon. Another Adelaide beer club meet soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Hatchy (11/7/11)

About a 45 min drive from here. With the amount of crap we had in the car for this one a 2nd car is probably a good idea because 3 of us in Amin's wagon was a bit of a squeeze. Actually it was squashy in my car for the swap at Josh's place. Definitely 2 cars next time.


----------



## AussieJosh (11/7/11)

Im good for Nov spring swap! 19th or the 26th? How many of you would be good for them dates? Who wants to start the spring swap thread!?

And for those who have not seen it yeat the Adelaide 2011 winter tasting thread is here...
http://brewadelaide.com/forum/index.php?to...picseen#msg5154





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hatchy (11/7/11)

AussieJosh said:


> Im good for Nov spring swap! 19th or the 26th? How many of you would be good for them dates? Who wants to start the spring swap thread!?



Done


----------



## AussieJosh (12/7/11)

oce videos P&C

If any of you would like to brew beer from beer for some fun. I have three quarters of a keg full of a CPA "clone" thats too sweet and light, that i could donate to the cause.


----------



## Tanga (12/7/11)

Tanga said:


> How far out north/where? My ability to make a swap depends on public transport.





Hatchy said:


> About a 45 min drive from here.



LOL. I guess I should ask which suburb.


----------



## Goofinder (12/7/11)

Nev's at Greenwith I think.

I might even be able to get a batch together for a November swap.


----------



## AussieJosh (13/7/11)

just trying to work out whos beers are good to drink and whos need longer at room temp. So far i have 22 - 3 - 15 that need another 3 or 4 weeks at room temp. Any others i cant drink now?


----------



## Malted (13/7/11)

AussieJosh said:


> just trying to work out whos beers are good to drink and whos need longer at room temp. So far i have 22 - 3 - 15 that need another 3 or 4 weeks at room temp. Any others i cant drink now?




Ready to Drink = 1, 2, 4, 5?, 7 (yours), 10, 13, 14, 18?, 19, 24


----------



## Amin (14/7/11)

23 needs a couple weeks.


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/7/11)

OK, I finally got around to putting together the stammtisch video. 

 part 1 of the swap videos in case you missed the link.


----------



## Malted (15/7/11)

Malted said:


> Ready to Drink = 1, 2, 4, 5?, 7 (yours), 10, 13, 14, 18?, 19, 24




Nope, apparently 14 was bottled on the day of the swap.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/7/11)

Malted said:


> Nope, apparently 14 was bottled on the day of the swap.


Hi Malted

i think you may be confusing mine with fury's (15) which was bottled day of the swap.

Check out the article. 14. Mayor Of Mildura - Rye Robust Porter. Bottled ages ago. Drink now. 

Drink it now dammit!!! :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (15/7/11)

Updated the article as my beer is ready to drink now.

Slightly overcarbed so pour carefully.


----------



## Malted (15/7/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> Hi Malted
> 
> i think you may be confusing mine with fury's (15) which was bottled day of the swap.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarrification MoM. Yes I most certainly was thinking of Fury's beer. 
He was sketchy on details and I had already put it in the fridge before he said when it was bottled... i forgot to take it out of the fridge... cracked it last night and it was decidedly flat with having only been in the bottle for about 5 days! Tipped it into a PET and put a carbonator cap on it with it hooked up to the gas - I'll force carb the bath plug and drink it!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/7/11)

sketchy on the details? i can't imagine why :lol:


----------



## Hatchy (15/7/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> sketchy on the details? i can't imagine why :lol:



I'm as amazed as you are.


----------



## Effect (15/7/11)

why is there confusion on what to drink now and what to drink later???? hasn't tom sorted out an article?


----------



## Nevalicious (19/7/11)

Goofinder said:


> Nev's at Greenwith I think.



Indeed I am... Pending me getting back home and checking dates re: work etc. I will indeed put my hand up to host the next swap. Massive undercover area, heating and cooling appliances outside, plenty of space for kegs and a partridge in a pear tree...


----------



## MaltyHops (19/7/11)

Phillip said:


> why is there confusion on what to drink now and what to drink later???? hasn't tom sorted out an article?


Think he's gone AWOL on this one.


----------

